# CHUNKY LOVE/GUNS & HOSES/ DK DIVER B-DAY



## Clay-Doh

OK, Once again, we need an excuse to drink, eat, be with good friends, make new ones, and just generally act a fool.

This time around, we are using DK Divers birthday as an excuse (Captain Dalton Kennedy, affectionately refered to by those who know him as the "Mad Monkey"). I don't even celebrate birthdays, but..it is an excuse to party!

I will be providing grilled burgers with all the fixins. Not required, but anybody who would like to bring a sidedish or bag of chips or dip, or anything like that would be nice.

Bring your own drinks, and a cooler to keep them in, and bring your own lawn chair. Also, DK Diver and his wife Rocklobster have one of them huge industrial drink machines for making frozen drinks, and told me to let everyone know to bring your mixers and ice if that is yuor poison, and Dalton has been refered to while in the Navy as "Satans Bartender".

You can bring kids if you want, please keep an eye on them if there youngins, and don't let em destroy/steal my stuff. (I say that because some of you are really trashy, and I can imagine what your kids are like! Ha!) However, keep in mind, this is a party of adults having fun, and although it is not a swingers party, sometimes things do get a little out of hand...nipple licking and such. Freakin weird-O's. So use your discretion if you want to bring the kids.

There is plenty of floor space if anyone has a little too much fun, so throw a blanket and pillow in your car when you come, just in case. If you think that is uncomfortable, it is way more cozy than the Santa Rosa County Jail bullpens. And I promise not to leave a snickers bar on your pillow. Can't say the same for your bunkys in the county.

The date is Saturday, Spetember 12th, starting at around 3 pm. If you crash here, check out time is 11 am Sunday, or you will be charged for another day...haaha!

Please PM me for my adress and/or directions, and phone numberif you would like to come. There is a large empty lot attached to the left side of my house I keep mowed with parking for about 50 or more cars. I live in Gulf Breeze.

If you do not know anyone here on the forum, don't let that stop you! Great bunch of people, and a perfect oppurtunity to relax, and make some new friends.

The last one we had on a Monday with less than 24 hours notice for Brandy we had beyween 40 and 50 people here, and great times..at least the ones we can remember. So far, it appears over 100 people will be at this one.:letsdrink

Heres the link to the pics of Brandys party on a monday night....don't miss this one!

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=435395882&albumId=1227660


----------



## User6882

send me number n directions clay if ya dont mind


----------



## Razorback124

woo hooo PARTY~!


----------



## konz

I'm there, it's the day before my family reunion............yay


----------



## rocklobster

Clay,



They just need to bring the booze if they want margs, daqs, or pinas. We have those mixers on hand already. If they want something else frozen i.e. bushwackers or something like that, they'll need to bring the mixers.


----------



## User6882

> *rocklobster (8/25/2009)*Clay,
> 
> They just need to bring the booze if they want margs, daqs, or pinas. We have those mixers on hand already. If they want something else frozen i.e. bushwacker or something like that, they'll need to bring the mixers.


mmmmm 151 bushwackers.. i might have to bring some ingredients lol

:letsparty


----------



## Skippy

> *BigBrandon89 (8/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *rocklobster (8/25/2009)*Clay,
> 
> 
> 
> They just need to bring the booze if they want margs, daqs, or pinas. We have those mixers on hand already. If they want something else frozen i.e. bushwacker or something like that, they'll need to bring the mixers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm 151 bushwackers.. i might have to bring some ingredients lol
> 
> 
> 
> :letsparty
Click to expand...



Now that's what I call a party favor :letsdrink



Skippy


----------



## Clay-Doh

:bump


----------



## surfstryker

Damn it, I miss all the good stuff. Stupid work.:banghead Couldnt you have it on the 19th? I could of been the life of the party.:doh


----------



## crazyfire

we will be there clay!


----------



## Orion45

The morning after the party.....<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/jBYxIQNtSUg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowScriptAccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## User6882

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!

i had to stop everything i was doing to show my gf this video


----------



## Clay-Doh

Glad your makin it to Jeff! I wondered what happened to you and Ronni!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Dangggg... could have celebtated mine while there... oh well... maybe next year... laffs. I already made plans for the 12th....

You guys have fun for me too!! hehehe:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Wish you could make it Pam! You could meet the new girlfriend...shes a yakker too!


----------



## Clay-Doh

5 days away from complete mayhem.


----------



## Clay-Doh

3 more days!



If anybody can bring some plates instead of a side dish or something, and same goes for a couple boxes of cheap plasticware. Also a few fold up tables if anyone has some.



And the forecast is worring me a bit with some possibility of rain. We have one 10x10 canopy, anybody else have one they could bring? We have PLENTY of room to put them up!



Thanx!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Clay-Doh (9/9/2009)*3 more days!
> 
> If anybody can bring some plates instead of a side dish or something, and same goes for a couple boxes of cheap plasticware. Also a few fold up tables if anyone has some.
> 
> And the forecast is worring me a bit with some possibility of rain. We have one 10x10 canopy, anybody else have one they could bring? We have PLENTY of room to put them up!
> 
> Thanx!


Since I don't cook, I'll stop by the store and pick up some paper plates, plastic forks and spoons etc...


----------



## Sam Roberts

*I think highcotton jjam and I are gonna be coming shoot me a pm. need that address*


----------



## Deep South

I will be there. Shoot me the address.

Jeff


----------



## jjam

Clay, 

I'll drop off the table and pop up tomorrow sometime..Let me know if you need extra ice chest etc..I may contribute..

Jimmy


----------



## Clay-Doh

Ill be runnin around a lil Jimmy, but call me...I appreciate it!


----------



## crazyfire

Alright clayford...what else you need people to bring?


----------



## bluffman2

are Mississippi boys welcome? oke

if so,i might need to crash on the front lawn!


----------



## billyk

Hells Bells fella's, reckon I might could make it !! 

Clay, what do you still need ? I'll shoot you a PM in here in a second or 2, need an address to plug into my GPS !!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Jeff, anything on the side would be fine....preferably somethin doesnt need refridgeratin. Besides that your lawn chairs drinks and a coller to put em in!



Billy...glad you can make it, I'll send you a PM



Stephan....no...sorry...no Mississippi boys...we don't want things getttin outta hand! Ha! :letsdrink Hell yeah....I expect the man who represents Chunky Love in the entire state of MS to make it!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Got 160 1/4 all beef patties....40 pounds all together. We are rockin!



Got so far 5 canopies to put up in the front yard so the rain dont stop the fun... If anybody else has one and can drop it by tommorow, that would me much apprieceated, or get here a lil early.



Instead of food, some could bring plates and plastic ware. I know John is bringin some, but we need about 150 plates.



The neighbors have all been warned, and invited. We are good to go!:letsdrink


----------



## Snake

Hey Clay.. My wife said she pm'ed ya and got the address.. holy shit..we r neighbors. We live just a few blocks away. No worries about a DUI this party.. We can walk home:clap


----------



## kodyb87

Clay, we can bring plates and plasticware. My phone has been dead all day today plus I had referee training so I'll have to give you a call tomorrow. Thanks again for the invite.


----------



## InToxiKATE

You still need tables? I could swing one by


----------



## Clay-Doh

I thought that was crazy too Snake when she said same sub! You guys are golden!



Hey kody...Jon has the plates covered, a box of plastic forks and plastic spoons would be perfect if ya can!


----------



## Snake

All I can say is that Clay and his better half are the best of hosts. It was a great time... met some great people and we can't wait for the next get together!!


----------



## John B.

had a fun time...

and for the guy who asked for my ID 6 times... damn dude, give it a rest!


----------



## FenderBender

it was fun, nice meeting some of you. don't call em "cougars".


----------



## surfstryker

:takephoto Any pics for those of us that had to work?


----------



## kodyb87

We had a great time. Good food, good stories, and better people. Looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## Sam Roberts

*MOONSHINE!*


----------



## HighCotton

> *John B. (9/13/2009)*had a fun time...
> 
> and for the guy who asked for my ID 6 times... damn dude, give it a rest!



LOL


----------



## sniper

had a good time as always.


----------



## tcsurfisher

had to leave early but left the host with a pint ok where are the pics from after the shine


----------



## InToxiKATE

Snake and I had SO much fun! It was nice to meet everyone. What a great bunch of people!! Thanks for hosting, CLAY! Can't wait for the next one! And ummm....John B.... Can I get some ID?


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *InToxiKATE (9/13/2009)*Snake and I had SO much fun! It was nice to meet everyone. What a great bunch of people!! Thanks for hosting, CLAY! Can't wait for the next one! And ummm....John B.... Can I get some ID?


*dude must of been the police..for the party*


----------



## WINDY

> *FenderBender (9/13/2009)*it was fun, nice meeting some of you. don't call em "cougars".


Yeah like Josh said , not cougars it's BOBCAT! I had fun but the girl from the pictures always has fun when jager & moonshine are involved.


----------



## billyk

all I have to say is Oh My God !!

hell of a shin dig last night !! Wish I could remember more of it !!!


----------



## Tyler Massey

I hope Clay can get the pics off his camera since he dropped it on the tile floor and it didn't work so good after that...lol



Had a great time!!


----------



## biggamefishr

damn i forgot about this, I was in GB most of the night also :banghead



CB...its not their fault you look 15


----------



## Telum Pisces

All I can say is that it was a good time. A lot of good people and good fun. Hopefully, I stayed out of the really crazy pics.:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *billyk (9/13/2009)*all I have to say is Oh My God !!
> 
> hell of a shin dig last night !! Wish I could remember more of it !!!


Thanks for cooking the burgers Billyk. It got me out of the duty.:letsdrink


----------



## billyk

well, that answers the question about where all the hair on my knuckles went !!


----------



## Clay-Doh

I had a blast. Thanx to all of you that made it!



Thanx billy K for takin over the grill and cookinall them burgers.

ANd thanx Hired Hand and Realtor Jim for gettin here early and help settin up and attempting to level the pool table! Ha! And to everybody that crought over canopies, and food, and evertything else.



I really want to go back to bed.



Ill get the pics posted tommorow.

Thanx again everyone!


----------



## surfstryker

:takephoto Where they at?


----------



## dkdiver

OK, Thanks to all of you guys and gals who were there. It was a great time. The best birthday party I have had in a long time. Thanks for getting the hair on you hands burned! You had a great Clay-doh spatula :bowdown :letsdrink :banghead


----------



## spearfisher

wow, that was a night! Banana Tom...how's the hip? I don't think I have ever seen someone bounce off the floor like that and still not spill one drop of his drink. That's what I call a professional.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *spearfisher (9/15/2009)*wow, that was a night! Banana Tom...how's the hip? I don't think I have ever seen someone bounce off the floor like that and still not spill one drop of his drink. That's what I call a professional.


That step never saw him coming did it?? haha what a fall! i was standing out side and everyone heard it and looked toward the house! 

It will be okay tom your not old enough to hurt that hip!!


----------

